# Cheater



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

"You BETTER give me some scritches if you're going to cheat on me reading about all those other birds, Mom!"


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

That's terribly cute!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Hehe !!! That's cute!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That is so adorable,our cockatiels will do anything for us,they are so cute and wonderful.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunny is not usually very affectionate, but I'm slowly winning over my crotchety old man.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha cute, i wish you luck with Sunny!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweet! He is also very handsome.


----------



## choppie (Jan 15, 2012)

This is the first bird that I have ever had that actually will let me scratch his head. He makes a sound like a squeak toy when I do, but keeps rubbing his head on my fingers, so I guess it is a satisfied sound as he is still only 9 weeks old. In any case, it is a wonderful pic, one that you can treasure forever.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

choppie said:


> This is the first bird that I have ever had that actually will let me scratch his head. He makes a sound like a squeak toy when I do, but keeps rubbing his head on my fingers, so I guess it is a satisfied sound as he is still only 9 weeks old. In any case, it is a wonderful pic, one that you can treasure forever.


Do you know for sure that he's male? That's what my female does when I rub her head.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

eduardo said:


> Sweet! He is also very handsome.


Thanks.  He is almost eighteen years old, but you would never know it by looking at him.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sunny is too cute! Maybe your crotchety old man will turn into a cuddler!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Sunny is too cute! Maybe your crotchety old man will turn into a cuddler!


Haha, wouldn't that be nice! I'm just happy he no longer flies away and puts himself back in his cage the minute I take him out.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

What a handsome guy!  Great pic and thanks for sharing! This pic would make a great advertisement for TalkCockatiels.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha! What a sweetheart.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Cute pic of Sunny! I'm glad he's liking his new home.


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

Ya cute and sweetie bird you've!


----------

